# Six Nations



## ulster exile (2 Feb 2008)

Come on folks, who's watching it and who are you putting your money on?

I'm watching Ireland of course, but hadn't really pegged them to win it (not that I wouldn't mind of course!)


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Feb 2008)

Definitely watching it - every minute!  Doing a water change while watching Ireland make hard work of Italy though!

I really don't know who'll win it this year, but obviously hoping England will sort it out and smash everyone, especially the Welsh today!


----------



## ulster exile (2 Feb 2008)

eds said:
			
		

> Definitely watching it - every minute!  Doing a water change while watching Ireland make hard work of Italy though!
> 
> I really don't know who'll win it this year, but obviously hoping England will sort it out and smash everyone, especially the Welsh today!



Yes, Ireland definitely know how to make things look difficult   Was very impressed with Stringer's replacement though - looks promising!

I'll be rooting for England this afternoon - it will be interesting to see how Gatland's team selection pans out..


----------



## Themuleous (2 Feb 2008)

Yep im watching it. wouldnt miss it.


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Feb 2008)

Well if that wasn't the worst half of rugby I've ever seen I don't know what was!  We were better when we lost to SA in the first part of the world cup and I wanted to slit my wrists then!


----------



## Joecoral (8 Feb 2008)

come on wales, i feel another grand slam coming....
lol if only!


----------

